

Ask HN: Help My Survey - ErrantX

Hey all,<p>This is one of my most active communities (or largest) so I wanted to aks for help with a small survey I have put together. The results will be relevant / of interest :)<p>Feel free to take the survey yourself (please avoid the temptation of gaming it :)). Having HN take the sruvey might bias it slightly but I will take that risk if it gets lots of response :D<p>The <i>real</i> help I would like is with getting the word out. Spread it amongst your friends, post it on message boards (if you feel like it is ok to do so) and so forth. The more of a cross section I get the better.<p>If I could also ask you not to speculate too much on the purpose of the survey - results will be posted soon. But it features aspects that could be influenced by speculation :D<p>Survey is here:<p>http://www.errant.me.uk/survey<p><i>btw</i> all results are anonymous and wont be handed out to ANYONE, ever, at all, nada. Same applies to email addresses and IP's (which are stored to provent gaming and then dropped when the survey period is over)
======
ErrantX
clicky link

<http://www.errant.me.uk/survey>

